# Duyuru > Kültür >  Traklar ve makedonlar

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN  Trakya bölgesine bir dönemde yerleşmiş olanların Tur ve Ok boyları olduğunu , Trakya sözünün ise Tur- Ok-üyü (Tur ve Ok’ların bölgesi) kök sözcüklerinden TUROKYA veya Trakya şekline dönüştüğünü söyledim. (Bkz. 6 sayılı Ok Dilleri başlıklı yazım) M.ü. 4,000 yıllarından itibaren doğu ve batı Trakya’yı Bulgaristan’ı ve Makedonya’yı kapsayan geniş bölgede Trak (Tur-Ok) halkı yaşıyordu. Traklar, bölgenin Roma işgaline uğradığı M.S. 46 yılına kadar varlıklarını sürdürmeyi başardılar. (Kaynak: National Geographic Türkiye, Aralık 2006, sayfa 99) Yunanca U sesi bulunmadığından bölgeye hakim olan Yunan kültürü Turokya adını Thrakia şeklinde telaffuz etmiştir. National Geographic dergisinin 99’cu sayfasında şu sözler yer almaktadır:
 Günümüz Bulgaristan’ına ve ötesine yayılan antik Thrakia’daki birçok kavim –dil ve kültür açısından akraba olsalar da- ender olarak siyasi birlik içine giriyorlardı. Korku yaratan savaşçılar ve usta atlılardan oluşan bu kavimler, Troya Savaşı’nda Yunanlılara karşı mücadele etti. M.ü. 73’te bir Thrak, esirlerin Romalılara karşı ayaklanmasına önderlik ederek ölümsüzleşti. Bu kişi, Spartaküs adıyla bilinen gladyatörden başkası değildi.
 Resimde görülen metal dizlik halen Sofya müzesinde bulunmaktadır. Bu yapıtta kadim ün-Türk kültürüne ait birçok simge görmekteyiz. üncelikle, dışa doğru yayılan ışınlardan veya oklardan oluşan kolyeden dolayı, altın başlıklı kişi –büyük olasılıkla- güneş tanrısı veya tanrıçasıdır. Hem başlığının hem de kolyesinin güneş gibi altın sarısı oluşu elbette ki amaçlı yapılmıştır.
 Başın altındaki diğer kabartma şekiller de aynı “*kutsal güneş*” inancına işaret ediyorlar. Ortada görülen ata binmiş kişi, elindeki and kadehini kuyruğu kıvrık bir yılana doğru yükseltiyor. *And kadehi* için bir önceki 68 sayılı And-içme Kadehleri başlıklı yazıma bakınız. Kuyruğu kıvrık yılan motifine ise hem Avrupa hem Asya hem de Amerika kadim kültürlerinde spiral şekiller halinde rastlandığından söz ettim. (Bkz. 9 ve 64 sayılı yazılarım) şu halde ata binmiş kişi Güneş Tanrı’ya and-içiyor.
 Ata binen kişiyi çevreleyen yaratığın iki başlı oluşu da Trak kültürünün orta Asya ile bağlantılı olduğuna işaret ediyor. (Bkz. 37 sayılı şaman Kadınlar ve Yönetici Kutsal Kadınlar başlıklı yazım) İki başlı süsler ve takılar eşit haklara sahip kral-kraliçe ikilisini simgelemekle birlikte tanrı-tanrıça ikilisine de işarettirler.
 Alttaki resimde iki başlı takılardan bazı örnekleri görmekteyiz. Bileziklerin özellikle kadınlar tarafından tercih konusu olmaları, kadim anaerkil toplumlarda kadın yöneticilerin hakimiyetine işarettir. Tüm Ege adaları, kıyıları ve Trakya bölgesi bir dönemde Amazonların egemenliğinde bulunuyordu. Bu bakımdan tüm bölgenin *AMA-OK-DON-üYü* kök sözcüklerinin birleşiminden *Makh-don-ia* => Makedonya adını aldığı görüşündeyim. Ama-Ok-Don-üyü ise /Okh analarla donanmış bölge/ demektir.
 En soldaki altın eser batı İran’daki kadim Elam kültürüne aittir. Elam dilinin Asya kökenli bir dil olduğu saptanmıştır, ancak Elam yazısı halen çözülebilmiş değildir. Soldan ikinci eser Trak yapıtı bir altın bileziktir. Soldan üçüncü bilezik çifti ise Hindikuş dağlarının eteklerindeki Kuşhan kültürüne aittir. *Kuşhan* kültüründen daha önce söz ettim. (Bkz. 52 ve 53 sayılı yazılarım) En sağda görülen eserler ise birer bilezik olmayıp, sadak (ok kılıfı) üzerinde bulunmuş süslerdir. Saf gümüş olan bu iki-başlı süslerin bulundukları bölge kuzey İskoçya olup, *Pikt* kültürüne aittirler. (Kaynak: *Picts*, HMSO yayını, Londra, 1989, sayfa 44)
 Pikt kültüründe iki başlı çeşitli eserlere rastlamak mümkündür. üstteki resimde bir Pikt taş kabartması görülüyor. Haç şeklinde olan *OKH* damgasından daha önceki yazılarımda söz ettim. (Bkz. 8 sayılı Ok Motifleri ve 11 sayılı Gök Tengri-Odin başlıklı yazılarım)
 Kabartmanın sağ alt köşesinde bulunan dört bacaklı, iki başlı (bir başı insan diğeri ise kuyruğunda) olan iç-içe geçmiş yaratıklar ve üzerlerindeki boğa kabartması OKH boylarının ikili yönetimini simgelemektedirler.

----------

